# Red-white-and-blue K2's



## PomfretPlunge (Nov 24, 2009)

Does anybody know the model name of those red-white-and-blue striped  K2's from the 60s and 70s?


----------



## jerryg (Nov 24, 2009)

PomfretPlunge said:


> Does anybody know the model name of those red-white-and-blue striped  K2's from the 60s and 70s?



I bet Wayne Wong does!


----------



## Vinny (Nov 24, 2009)

PomfretPlunge said:


> Does anybody know the model name of those red-white-and-blue striped  K2's from the 60s and 70s?



They've made a lot of R/W/B skis.  Was it Winter Heat?  Very fuzzy recollection.  I think it was the name of a ski movie and also a ski but I'm not certain.


----------



## mondeo (Nov 24, 2009)

Vinny said:


> They've made a lot of R/W/B skis.  Was it Winter Heat?  Very fuzzy recollection.  I think it was the name of a ski movie and also a ski but I'm not certain.


Winter Heats were the ones Moseley used, followed by the Moseleys and 715 (such as this red white and blue ski):






I know the Mamba was an older RWB ski, but still don't think it was 60s/70s.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 24, 2009)

The original ones were numbered.  The K2 One through K2 Four.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Nov 24, 2009)

I remember when those came out, I was in college, around 1970. We all dreamed about them. Up until then it was all about Head, Strato, Kneissal(sic) and VR 17's. The Strato's were starting to delaminate so the K2 Comps, that's what we called them,  were some sort of solid type molding molding process. Most of the other skis were a solid color so the red, white and blue was totally groovy. They were awesome until they started to delaminate down the center, I think they fixed that pretty quickly but I didn't pay much attention as I got some Strato's, not the 102's, with a new rubber core at the tip which stopped the delaminations and I totally loved them. I still have them. Going back 40 years so my memory might be alittle off.


----------



## PomfretPlunge (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks gang!  Nice pic, Mondeo

I was looking at my Dynastar Twisters today gettin ready to head up to grandma's & K (????) and I thought wouldn't it be awesome if they had R/W/B stripes instead of the simple red/whites...

Actually gonna leave the Twistas at home and bring the roxx instead.

Willit snow....


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 25, 2009)

Weren't the Bermuda Shorts also R/W/B?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 25, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> Weren't the Bermuda Shorts also R/W/B?



yes


----------



## Philpug (Nov 25, 2009)

From the retro thread on Epic.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 25, 2009)

I had something against the K2 4 Winter Heat cuz they strayed and introduced yellow into the graphics.What about the K2 Cheesburgers?


----------



## Philpug (Nov 25, 2009)

SIKSKIER said:


> I had something against the K2 4 Winter Heat cuz they strayed and introduced yellow into the graphics.What about the K2 Cheesburgers?



The Cheeseburger was yellow/orange


----------



## Stache (Nov 27, 2009)

Way cool pic.

I'd almost forgot about those Spademan bindings.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 2, 2009)

i have a pair of 195cm K2 Fours back from the early 90's, actually had a little light in the vibration plate that would lite up so you could tell the ski was absorbing vibrations...who skis looking straight down??

I bored 4 holes in one of them that now holds 4 shot glasses, always fun lining up 4 folks for a team shot...might make the other one a 3 bottle wine holder or a coat rack...


----------



## Glenn (Dec 2, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i have a pair of 195cm K2 Fours back from the early 90's, actually had a little light in the vibration plate that would lite up so you could tell the ski was absorbing vibrations...who skis looking straight down??
> 
> ...



A little K2 info: http://tech2.nytimes.com/mem/technology/techreview.html?res=9B0DEFD6153BF930A35751C1A96E958260


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2009)

The first time I ever skied was on some red white and blue K2s that my mom had from the 70's.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 2, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i have a pair of 195cm K2 Fours back from the early 90's, actually had a little light in the vibration plate that would lite up so you could tell the ski was absorbing vibrations...who skis looking straight down??
> 
> I bored 4 holes in one of them that now holds 4 shot glasses, always fun lining up 4 folks for a team shot...might make the other one a 3 bottle wine holder or a coat rack...



Have the same skis in 183 and loved them.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 2, 2009)

We have a pair of the red-white-blue K2's labeled "shorts" that are the coat hangers on the back of the shop door.


----------



## mondeo (Dec 2, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i have a pair of 195cm K2 Fours back from the early 90's, actually had a little light in the vibration plate that would lite up so you could tell the ski was absorbing vibrations...who skis looking straight down??


Black dot in front of the binding on the 715s. It was actually part of the vibe system, a piezoelectric element hooked up to a diode or something like that. I skied looking straight down a few times just to see if it actually worked


mondeo said:


>


----------

